# Gnarbox, SSD, and LR Mobile --> LR Classic?



## Karyn (Nov 17, 2017)

Operating System:iOS MBP 10.13.1, iPhone X (with the new files app working great and integration with LR Mobile), iPad Pro 11.1.2
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):7.0.1

NOTE: I cross-posted this in a different forum (Lightroom Classic) and then realized it is really a mobile issue too. Sorry for the cross-post, maybe an admin can remove whichever one is least applicable. Thank you

I have a Gnarbox and a T5 SSD external drive to use with my iPad Pro when I'm remotely located (in Alaska, where I am a guide). I DON'T want to use Cloud syncing at all (See below for long reason if you are interested***). What I want to do is copy my photos from camera SD card to T5 SSD (easy to do via Gnarbox).

Then, on my iPad, with the SSD connected to Gnarbox, open Lightroom Mobile, access the photos on the T5, make my edits, and SAVE EVERYTHING from LR to the SSD so that when I am back at my laptop, I can MANUALLY import from Lightroom CLassic the photos (with edits) that I did with LR Mobile.

How can I do this?
Thank you

***I can't use cloud syncing because I don't have reliable, affordable wifi. I need to do all my syncing manually. I know people don't really understand this all the time, but there really are those of us who cannot use wifi. Even when I am near where we have wifi, it is SUPER EXPENSIVE and we have data limits, so I can't just pop stuff up to the cloud and then down from the cloud to my laptop. It is much, much easier to manually carry a little SSD external harddrive and connect it to something in the field first, then connect it to my laptop when I return. The part I am trying to do in the field now is the editing in Lightroom Mobile and then preserve those edits somehow to the SSD so I can manually import them when I am at my laptop.


----------



## tspear (Nov 18, 2017)

Here is the cheeky answer.
Get a Microsoft Surface and run the full version of Lr Classic.
You can then use it like a travel catalog.
I do not use mobile, so I cannot help.

Tim

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 18, 2017)

I am pretty sure that this will not work as you want. 

They key is that at some point you will need to sync to Adobe's servers if you want to get adjustments from your LrM and into the main Lightroom catalogue on your laptop. There is no local network syncing, and I don't see any way to export the adjustment info from LrM, not even to JPEG copies which might be imported into Lr and used to automatically sync (with my Syncomatic plugin) to raw files imported directly into the catalogue. So your adjustment work and images would need to stay on the iPad until you can sync via the cloud.

John


----------



## Karyn (Nov 18, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> I am pretty sure that this will not work as you want.
> 
> They key is that at some point you will need to sync to Adobe's servers if you want to get adjustments from your LrM and into the main Lightroom catalogue on your laptop. There is no local network syncing, and I don't see any way to export the adjustment info from LrM, not even to JPEG copies which might be imported into Lr and used to automatically sync (with my Syncomatic plugin) to raw files imported directly into the catalogue. So your adjustment work and images would need to stay on the iPad until you can sync via the cloud.
> 
> John


Thank you. Yes, I am sure you are right. I've done a little more research and on a different forum there are many people like me, asking for non-Cloud syncing, for much of the same reason. Many are living or working where there is not ready, reliable, affordable wifi and there is definitely a need to sync via a LAN or a cabled device. Unless LR adds this functionality, I think it will be a dealbreaker for many of us. This is unfortunate especially in light of the new functionality of Files in iOS 11 and the arrival of devices like the Gnarbox.  But I can still hope!


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 18, 2017)

I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for local sync. Some people have asked for it since the outset, but its absence hasn't got in the way of the LrM's success. LrM is really intended for a connected utopia.


----------

